# Love to craft!



## OldEnough (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a room in the basement with good light, great desk with lots of draws  for glues and paints._  I don't do one specific thing but whatever strikes my fancy when I'm in there.  Every year I make Christmas decorations for every family member that represents something from that year.  I've made many, many masks. I repaint yard items that hang on the fence.  Have made one of those clothespin wreaths that look like a flag, plan to make one for the fall that's a scarecrow.
The only thing I don't seem to care to for are paper crafts...not patient enough.
I'm always read for new ideas.   I follow crafts on Pinterest._


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m the same way. Making crafts are fun and nice things to give away. People like getting things made specifically for them whether it’s something sewn, hand carved, turned, painted , baked or beaded .

What’s that saying about idle hands?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

That sounds like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## OldEnough (Aug 3, 2020)

I have done this for years.  Some years are more productive than others.  I follow some FB groups that craft from the Dollar Tree.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> I have a room in the basement with good light, great desk with lots of draws  for glues and paints._  I don't do one specific thing but whatever strikes my fancy when I'm in there.  Every year I make Christmas decorations for every family member that represents something from that year.  I've made many, many masks. I repaint yard items that hang on the fence.  Have made one of those clothespin wreaths that look like a flag, plan to make one for the fall that's a scarecrow.
> The only thing I don't seem to care to for are paper crafts...not patient enough.
> I'm always read for new ideas.   I follow crafts on Pinterest._


@OldEnough I know just what you mean about Crafting
I started my love of crafting when I was 8....(mmm that was 60 years ago)
I have tried many crafts in that time and I always wanted a designated 'Craft Room' for my 'treasures'
My wish came true when this home was built 7 years ago and I go into my 'Craft Room' most days
I have a sewing desk with sewing machine and I have an iPod and speaker right nearby and not quite
'a 1,000 songs in my pocket as Steve Jobs said' but I can get on with what I'm doing while listening to 'my' music
and I don't have to pack my sewing machine away every time I use it like I had to for many years 
I have a large cutting table in the centre of the room because due to physical disabilities I find it difficult to
crawl around on the floor when cutting out my patterns for sewing or working on larger items
Sometimes when I walk past I stop and just take a long look at my 'Craft Room' just for the pleasure of it ☺


----------

